# DC-6 landing short runway.



## sunny91 (May 20, 2011)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2011)

That's odd.... for some reason I can't see this. I hear it, but can't see it....

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (May 21, 2011)

Somebody else have trouble to see the clip? I use VLC player and it is fine for me.


----------



## davparlr (May 21, 2011)

Wow! I got some kind of psychedelic display. Have I been hypnotized? Am going to rob a bank? Am I now a stooge of some alien race plotting to take over the world?


----------



## sunny91 (May 21, 2011)

I have the youtube link..


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hmx1yqB3XQ_


----------

